# How do I move this?



## roberthathaway7 (Jul 9, 2010)

Alright I have ran into a few situations where family or someone has given me a HUGE discarded tree to sell for firewood, and it seems like I could have sold these to a local mill maybe. Saw I have a 13ft piece of oak that is about 3' wide at one end and slightly narrower at the other... I have no idea of how to get this on a trailer..I have a 90 horse CASE tractor that will not hardly budge the with a chain and loader.. are there any tricks for a small timer like me to get this on a big flat bed trailer and haul it on down the road?? I can get a hold of some decent sized equipment but it's not lookin good so far, I think I need some wisdom


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Read down a little ways, we discuss parbuckling. (from post #12 on)









.


----------



## buchhakj (Jul 7, 2010)

Ive had this same problem. I use leverage to get it lifted up inch by inch until i can fit a hydrolic mechanic floor jack under the one end. i then jack it up as far as i can then block it. repeat the process until you can back the trailor under one end of the log. i then hook a come a long(heavy duty) around the end then put as much tension on it as i can. keep working at it with the jack moving down the trunk from there and it will eventually go on the trailor.

Will be easier for you since you have a tractor to assist.


NO BIG EQUIPMENT REQUIRED


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you get it an a trailer, it had better be a heavy duty trailer.

G


----------



## buroak (Mar 25, 2010)

First question; do you have the room to handle 13' boards? second do you have a need or use for 13' boards? first sugestion is to cut the 13' log in half. 6' boards are easier to handle and 6' logs are easier to load and haul. good luck and be safe


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

buroak said:


> First question; do you have the room to handle 13' boards? second do you have a need or use for 13' boards? first sugestion is to cut the 13' log in half. 6' boards are easier to handle and 6' logs are easier to load and haul. good luck and be safe


Most sawmills will not buy anything under 8'


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

attach some wheels to it and tow it there lol


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

dont laugh i have seen the electric duds doing that


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer said:


> Most sawmills will not buy anything under 8'


Unless I'm cutting shorts on my short jig, I don't like anything under 8' 6" for the LT40. I have no idea why they spaced the rollers so far apart, and in relation to the clamps the way they are. I've threatened to cut the rollers off and move them closer together a hundred times, but once I'm done I get over it . . . . until the next time I get some 8' logs!


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

How about renting a rollback? How heavy is a log that size?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

~5000 lbs...I have paid a wrecker service before to pick up logs with a rollback. In a town 30 miles away, he charged me $50 so he wouldn't come back from that town empty. Just picked it up on a day he was hauling there, but had nothing to haul back.. He just dumped it in my yard, well worth the $50 since I did not have to fetch it, big free walnut.


----------



## mart (Apr 1, 2007)

You may need a heavier duty trailer than mine for that log but here is a pictorial I did on another site of the parbuckle process. 

http://lumberjocks.com/mart/blog/7919

It's amazing how big a log you can move in this manner.

Mart


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

If it's only ~5000 lbs., why wouldn't his 90 hp tractor lift it? I have a 20 hp loader that will lift 2200 lbs. It's either got to be way heavier than 5000 or something is wrong with his tractor/loader.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I entered a log 36" on both ends of a 13' log into this calculator and came up with 5600...since he said "about 3' " on the big end and smaller on the other I knocked off 600 lbs to make a better estimate.









.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

can you hire a lucus mill and mill it yourself ?


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

then sell it your self and make a profit :thumbsup:


----------



## roberthathaway7 (Jul 9, 2010)

It really doesn't have to do with the horsepower so much as the hydrolic capacity, we've been thinking about amping up the system on it a little and this has about pushed us over the edge, so yes I definitely agree a tractor like this should be able to handle the load with a good counter weight i.e. a round bale or something.

I wish I knew someone with a lucas mill around here... you know though, I know everyone and who has what around here, and me saying i wish I knew someone makes me think I might be looking at an open market :brows:


----------



## MrPulldown (Jul 27, 2010)

Can you build a set of ramps, then drag it up with a winch.

I am planning on getting my hottub onto my deck in this manner.


----------

